# 350Z tranny



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just bought a Titan and want it to be manual transmission. I have heard the 350Z tranny will work. Any of you have any info on this?


----------



## David Flemming (Jul 28, 2005)

Yow, what's a Titan?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

David Flemming said:


> Yow, what's a Titan?


 Its nissan's first Full size truck. it has 305hp with 379ftlb of torque using a 5.6l v8 engine. its pretty cool.
http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelHomePage/0,,120021,00.html?destination=VLP&modelName=titan


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just made a similar post in the Titan forum. Figured they might have more info.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sheesh. Actually, you will find you may run into more problems than just a fitment problem. First off, the Titan has its own seperate transmission control module, which is a good thing, so it seems that you can do this swap. Unfortunately, the TCM and ECM and BCM all communicate with each other. Basically, if the TCM fails to properly report whats happenning to the ECM, you will find that the engine will go into a "limp mode". Same can be said for if the TCM is still there, but it detects an issue (like transmission isn't reponding since it isn't there). However, if money is no object, then you can probably get around this whole thing by installing an aftermarket engine control management system to run the engine instead of the stock ECM.

As for the 350z trans fitting on the Titan, sorry, I don't have an answer for that. Maybe the first question would be will the flywheel even bolt onto the Titan? The 350z flywheel is a dual mass flywheel and it is indexed to the crankshaft, meaning it only goes on one way and only one way onto the end of the crankshaft. How this will work on the Titan I do not know. Unless you just swap out the Titan V8 engine and put in the 350Z engine. You can supercharge or turbocharge it to make up for some of the power difference. Hehe, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

rps180 said:


> Sheesh. Actually, you will find you may run into more problems than just a fitment problem. First off, the Titan has its own seperate transmission control module, which is a good thing, so it seems that you can do this swap. Unfortunately, the TCM and ECM and BCM all communicate with each other. Basically, if the TCM fails to properly report whats happenning to the ECM, you will find that the engine will go into a "limp mode". Same can be said for if the TCM is still there, but it detects an issue (like transmission isn't reponding since it isn't there). However, if money is no object, then you can probably get around this whole thing by installing an aftermarket engine control management system to run the engine instead of the stock ECM.
> 
> As for the 350z trans fitting on the Titan, sorry, I don't have an answer for that. Maybe the first question would be will the flywheel even bolt onto the Titan? The 350z flywheel is a dual mass flywheel and it is indexed to the crankshaft, meaning it only goes on one way and only one way onto the end of the crankshaft. How this will work on the Titan I do not know. Unless you just swap out the Titan V8 engine and put in the 350Z engine. You can supercharge or turbocharge it to make up for some of the power difference. Hehe, just throwing out ideas.



I agree, what you should also try lookingfor is other nissan vehicles that use the same motor but in a manual format.. unfortunately you will only have luck if you go JDM.. Im not even sure if that engine is carried there but its worth a look! oh yeah just out of curiosity.... why do you want to convert it into a Manual tranny? those trucks are designed to be comfortable... another thing you will have to look for is if there is enough room for the clutch pedal! good luck and if you manage to convert it... show some pics!


----------

